# Your Bunny Range?



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello, 
Im really getting into slingshot rabbit hunting and i just wanted to know , What is your average range when hunting them?

Im not worried about what ammo. Just how far away can you hit one?

Thanks!,

SMS


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

*Hi There,*

*Well from my experiences (many), bow hunting them with a target tip with a wing nut screwed behind for next to no penetration, just thump them dam hard. And of course the land cleared grassy, or thicker scrub.*

*On a semi cleared piece of land I rarely got to within 25 to 30 meters before they all took off, no matter how careful you stalked.*

*So I shot from 35 to 40 meters.*

*In scrub land with many low bushes, it is being quiet first, being aware of wind direction and heading upwind; and I could often see them before they heard or saw me at 15 to 20 meters.*

*All easy shots for me with the practice I had with my compound bow, but still instinctive, as in no sights. With a slingshot, being a relatively new enthusiast, it would be a lucky shot to hit them at those ranges (the 35 to 4o meters). At the scrub ranges, a hit for sure, but likely body which ruins alot of meat. Hence with rabbits i prefer head or neck shots; bullets, arrows, or slingshot ammo; as rabbit is dam good eating. 3 times the protein of beef, with 1/3 the fat.*

*Lets start healthy food bunny burgers outlets hey.*

*Cheers Aussie Al*


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It all depends on how accurate you are. For me, I would not take a shot over about 10 meters. Further than that, I would try to stalk closer.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey SMS. I wouldnt take a shot much over 15 to 18 meters with a slingshot!

Good luck hunting!! you'll get some!

Fwv2.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I would say around the same as Charles 10 M is max. I would suggest slinging at 10 M a bit to respect the distance before heading out and slinging at animals at 15+ M. Try a target about the size of the animals head your hunting.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I would agree with what has been suggested, so far. Though I haven't hunted, I know I am a decent shot. Even being able to hit the target, to keep the accuracy and provide the power you need, I would definitely not shoot farther than 15m. I am sure there will be people that say they can hunt at a farther distance, but at the same time they wouldn't need to ask what people's average range are ( not trying to bust your chops, that's just what I believe )

I say if its hard to get at a prey @ 10m. Where they run away... Either work on your stalking technique or change what you use to hunt with.

This is just my take on it, from my experiences target shooting, and how I would go about it if I was starting out using the slingshot for hunting.

LGD


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

15m but under the right conditions will try one out to 20, especially if I have my dog with me.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I never shot at game with a slingshot unless I got within 10 meters. You can develop hunting skills that let you do this on a regular basis. I always want to be sure of a good clean hit so as not to wound the game and have it suffer. I believe in respecting the animals that I shoot even though that I like to hunt. I also believe in using a 44 cal lead or larger shot for hunting for cleaner kills. -- Tex


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Okay thanks everyone !

SMS


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, thus far I am keeping my hunting range to a max of about 10m although I am getting pretty good accuracy out to about 15m.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

no more than 10m, usually 8m and as I don't have a dog to help me and at my age I can't go running over the harsh landscape here I always try a head/neck shoot, when you miss the game don't get hurt ...


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

10-15yards ideal. 20 MAX. The hardest part isn't the shot, although VERY IMPORTANT. It's the stalk. being able to close to that distance. good luck, practice shooting and the stalk and youl'll get it.


----------

